# Dresden Orchids Show 21.-24. March 2013



## Hakone (Feb 3, 2013)

Dear friends,
the attached file is our orchid offer list for Dresden Orchid Show in March this year. please contact us if you are interested in any in the list, please feel free to give any one that might have interest. 
Wenqing Perner
Hengduan Mountains Biotechnology Ltd.
Wenqing Perner



-- 
Ms. Wenqing Perner
3-11-904, Yinduhuayuan, Xinguang Rd.8
610041 Chengdu, Sichuan
P.R.China
E-mail: [email protected]
tel:+8613688062330 fax:+862885130914

Hengduanbiotech Liste Dresden 2013.pdf

*interesting plants:*

changniena amonea
paphiopedilum areanum
paphiopedilum gratrixianum var. Daoense
paphiopedilum gratrixianum var. Guangdongense
paphiopedilum insigne Yunnan
paphiopedilum villosum var. Boxallii f. Atratum
paphiopedilum x lushuiense
paphiopedilum x wenshanense
paphiopedilum conco – callosum
paphiopedilum Hengduan Grace Helen
paphiopedilum Hengduan Sweetheart
Pleione : aurita , forrestii, grandiflora , pleionoides


----------



## ronan (Feb 3, 2013)

regarding this event, i'd like to present you Nt Orchids lists (sorry no Paph):

http://www.fichier-xls.fr/2013/01/10/qm738da/NT%20ORCHID%20NURSERY%20-%20all%20lists.xls

Btw feel free to pm me for more information if needed. i'm usually helping the owner when he comes to europe...
Thus i'm waiting for an update with png Bulbo...:clap:

And thx to Hakone who let me do this in his post.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 4, 2013)

I some european member is interested in the Perner list, email them or pm me!! Jean


----------



## Brabantia (Feb 4, 2013)

JeanLux said:


> I some european member is interested in the Perner list, email them or pm me!! Jean


I have also one, but is it possible to attach a *.pdf on this forum?


----------



## Brabantia (Feb 4, 2013)

Sorry here is this listing as promised:
Click here


----------



## Marc (Feb 4, 2013)

I received the list from Jean.

A very nice collection of orchids that we don't see that often in Europe.


----------



## Hakone (Feb 4, 2013)

Marc said:


> I received the list from Jean.
> 
> A very nice collection of orchids that we don't see that often in Europe.



Yes Sir :drool:


----------



## dodidoki (Feb 5, 2013)

Brabantia said:


> Sorry here is this listing as promised:
> Click here



How creep dianthum!!!God, 400 E for that?????


----------



## Marc (Feb 7, 2013)

dodidoki said:


> How creep dianthum!!!God, 400 E for that?????



If it's rare there are always people willing to pay top dollar for it.


----------



## eggshells (Feb 7, 2013)

You pay for the easiness of pollination. You don't have to snip the pouch!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 16, 2013)

I will visit the show friday evening and saturday!! Anybody else going there? Jean


----------



## Hakone (Mar 16, 2013)

I go there


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 17, 2013)

Hakone said:


> I go there



See you there Tai  !!!

Anyone else for a ST-members group photo? Jean


----------



## Marc (Mar 17, 2013)

Maybe next year, but in the coming weeks I hope that my goodies from Hengduan will arrive


----------



## Hakone (Mar 17, 2013)

I ordered cymbidium, cypripedium , paphiopedilum from Huengdan :rollhappy:


----------



## Marc (Mar 24, 2013)

I know it's still sunday but really would leave to see some photo's and hear what everyone bought in Dresden.


----------



## Hakone (Mar 24, 2013)

Sir Marc,

I am still in Dresden, since Friday. report comes on Monday.

Sun moon orchids : paph . Lowii album 80 €, bargireum album 30 € , malipoense album 800 € 

Popow orchids : paph. Leucochilum album 300 € , mailopense album 2000 € , pleione xconfusa HCC / AOS 26 €


----------



## ORG (Mar 24, 2013)

Dear Hakone,
it would be nice to see some pictures of the show also. Perhaps it is possible for you to show some pictures

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Hakone (Mar 24, 2013)

Kultur Palast








Frauenkirche








Martin Luther










Akademie der Kunst




Semperoper


----------



## Hakone (Mar 24, 2013)

Makato Hanajima ( Thai Hanajima´s Orchids ) , Alex Popow ( Popow Orchids )





Wenqing Perner and Dr. Holger Perner ( Hengduan Mountain Biotechnology Ltd. )


----------



## Hakone (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hakone (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Hakone (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Hakone (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Hakone (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hakone (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Ruli (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Hakone (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Secundino (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! A bit confused, some stands look gorgeous and other real unloving - or is it just me?


----------



## Hakone (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Hakone (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Hakone (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Hakone (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Hakone (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## JeanLux (Mar 25, 2013)

I met with Tai Hakone at the show!! Here a pic of him, in front of the Popow display! Jean

Some more pics will follow


----------



## Marc (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures so far. Looking forward to seeing an update.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 25, 2013)

Amazing, such variety at this show! Good to finally meet Hakone eye to eye!LOL. Great pictures


----------



## Hakone (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 25, 2013)

looks like a very good show!


----------



## Hakone (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Hakone (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Hakone (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## JeanLux (Mar 25, 2013)

Here some (first) closer-ups from flowers (the names can be seen in the pic's properties), I met at the show, with first a view of Dresden-Altstadt:









































and some more


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 25, 2013)

+
































The lovely vietn. that we might have seen already at the show of Vaucelles !?












And maybe some more later, if you are not yet saturated


----------



## Hakone (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Hakone (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Hakone (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Hakone (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Hakone (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Hakone (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank you all for the additional photos! Orchis for sale!! :sob: BTW, was the micranthum album 300 euros!?


----------



## Hakone (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Hakone (Mar 25, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Thank you all for the additional photos! Orchis for sale!! :sob: BTW, was the micranthum album 300 euros!?



Yes Sir


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 25, 2013)

Great pics!!! Hakone and Jean thank you for sharing!!!!

And Himantoglossum hircinum!!! WOW! Let's hope they will reproduce H. caprinum too!


----------



## Hakone (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Hakone (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Hakone (Mar 25, 2013)

castle Moritzburg , Dresden


----------



## reivilos (Mar 25, 2013)

Cool. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 26, 2013)

thanks to both of you for the photos!


----------



## fibre (Mar 26, 2013)

These photos tell a lot about the show and the authors. Thank you both!


----------



## Heather (Mar 26, 2013)

Great photos! So many of them! Thanks guys!


----------

